# Wiring diagram for 2004 Jetta gld (tdi)



## kande (Aug 20, 2003)

Hey everyone... damn, havent used vortex in years.... anyways, my husband is trying to install some additional speakers, amps and subwoofers in my 2004 jetta gls and he was hoping to get ahold of a wiring diagram... anyone know where i could find one? thanks


----------



## pookz (Jul 5, 2005)

I can send you one from my hayes manual... IM your email addy...


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Wiring diagram for 2004 Jetta gld (kande)*

Radio 12v red/white + radio harness 
Radio Ground brown - radio harness 
Radio Ignition yellow/red + radio harness 
Radio Illumination gray/blue (dimmer) + radio harness 
Factory Amp Turn-on N/A 
Power Antenna N/A 
LF Speaker +/- blue/white - brown/white +,- radio harness 
Notes: If equipped, the amplifier is under the passenger side of the rear deck. 
RF Speaker +/- red - brown/red +,- radio harness 
LR Speaker +/- red/green - brown/green +,- radio harness 
RR Speaker +/- blue - brown/blue +,- radio harness


----------



## kirbysu84 (6 mo ago)

Might bring an old forum back to life, but what is the blue connector that plugs into the factory radio for? Searches are showing for the CD player controls. Confused if it's for a multiple disc changer or the factory head unit.


----------

